
Mads Torgersen and Dustin Campbell on the Future of C# - RCampbell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/19/mads_torgersen_and_dustin_campbell_on_the_future_of_c
======
RCampbell
It's fascinating to me to think about C# living outside of the Microsoft
world. I really have no idea what that is going to look like in the future,
but I'm excited to watch.

